# زيت البروتين لعلاج مشاكل الشعر



## نور شوب (22 أكتوبر 2020)

فوائد زيت البروتين 

مفيد لمن لديهم تساقط الشعر 

يغذي الشعر 

ويطول الشعر 

معالج للقشره 

ومعالج للتقصف 

والعديد من الفوائد لجميع المراحل العمريه كما 
انه امن وسهل الإستخدام 
========
طريقة الإستخدام مكتوبه على غلاف العلبه 
حجم العلبه/ 250 مل 

==============


للتواصل والطلب ارسل طلبك واتس / 0556180315


للمزيد تابعوني استقرام [email protected]


----------

